# Hairdryers



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We really have to invest in a decent hairdryer for Bayley and Holly, we have struggled with 2 cheap ones but now the weather is colder we need a decent one, to get the job done quicker. I have looked at the Blasters on Ebay and they are £89, can anyone say if they are worth the money, we do not want to spend this money if they are no good  They are going to the Groomers in a couple of weeks so was going to ask their advice but wonder if our Poo friends had any advice.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have Just purchased a combi blaster/dryer from Groomers on line. This is what
they recomended for home use. At bit pricey at £240.00 but you may be able to find the same thing cheaper on ebay. I think its fantastic - it makes dryer much
quicker and leaves both hands free to groom ( or hold the little wriggler still in my case)!!
A lot of blasters do not (apparently)have heat - they just blast the wet out of the fur with pressure. The heat is supposed to aid grooming. I'm still a novice
so don't just take my word for it!!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for that i have just had a look on Groomers online and i can only see a pink flamingo looking dryer at £355 and a variable blaster at £144, i cannot see the one for £240, am i being dim


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got a blaster/dryer and it is amazing! Yes, they are an investment, and I've spent my dog walking money in advance through to about March so far with all that I have bought! 

This is what I got:
http://www.ultrakennels.co.uk/ultra-aeolus-blaster-stainless-steel-dryer-and-stand-p-313.html
I like the fact that you don't need to use the stand with it. It really is small enough to take on holiday or visiting the in-laws. The heat option really helps to dry the 'poos.

Karen xx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Think i am going to have to start counting my pennies, maybe Bayley and Holly would like a new hairdryer for Xmas


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Thanks for that i have just had a look on Groomers online and i can only see a pink flamingo looking dryer at £355 and a variable blaster at £144, i cannot see the one for £240, am i being dim


If you go to the professional grooming section, then blaster/dryers..
then combi dryers.. its was actually £234.99 - if I could post the link I would..sorry.Delivery was really quick - it came next day! It has two heat settings but what I like is that it has a dial so you can adjust the level of power to whatever you like. You can also use it with or without the hose/attachments.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I just got a blaster/dryer and it is amazing! Yes, they are an investment, and I've spent my dog walking money in advance through to about March so far with all that I have bought!
> 
> This is what I got:
> http://www.ultrakennels.co.uk/ultra-aeolus-blaster-stainless-steel-dryer-and-stand-p-313.html
> ...


That's a handsome looking bit of kit  When it says it blasts water out of the fur where do you do that? Not in the bath/bathroom as it needs plugging in (?) but if you do it in another room don't you end up soaking everything as their coat holds so much water


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you towl off as much exess water as you can first, then use the blaster. i got mine of ebay for about £90 i also just resently ot a third arm clamp grip thing so i can use the dry and brush at the same time. 

it does make drying s much faster.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

embee said:


> That's a handsome looking bit of kit  When it says it blasts water out of the fur where do you do that? Not in the bath/bathroom as it needs plugging in (?) but if you do it in another room don't you end up soaking everything as their coat holds so much water


I use my Easidri towel first so I don't find there's much water to blast off to be honest. Aeolus is a good make and I went for the stainless steel option rather than the slightly cheaper powder coated steel version because I'm in this for the long term and wanted to avoid any rust developing over time. The air speed is variable, there is a heat option and appropriate stand / nozzles etc for serious grooming. My husband thought it was a fantastic piece of kit and very simple - almost looks 1950s! (these men do appreciate the general mechanisms of things!). We've already used it to dry off a section of my sofa on which my lovely teenage boy managed to spill his drink!

Yes, I think you can look out for some good bargains on Ebay. After doing an amount of research I knew that this was the one I wanted and so got the credit card out!  .......I'll deal with paying it off later! I have to say though that this is the most reasonably priced combi unit I could find. 

Karen xx


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I use my Easidri towel first so I don't find there's much water to blast off to be honest. Aeolus is a good make and I went for the stainless steel option rather than the slightly cheaper powder coated steel version because I'm in this for the long term and wanted to avoid any rust developing over time. The air speed is variable, there is a heat option and appropriate stand / nozzles etc for serious grooming. My husband thought it was a fantastic piece of kit and very simple - almost looks 1950s! (these men do appreciate the general mechanisms of things!). We've already used it to dry off a section of my sofa on which my lovely teenage boy managed to spill his drink!
> 
> Yes, I think you can look out for some good bargains on Ebay. After doing an amount of research I knew that this was the one I wanted and so got the credit card out!  .......I'll deal with paying it off later! I have to say though that this is the most reasonably priced combi unit I could find.
> 
> Karen xx


I got one of the stainless steel aeolus one's from ebay, mangaed to win one for £80 + delivery. But they don't appear as often now.

Search for Aeolus TD-901

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AEOLUS-TD...UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item92aef44d17


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well found Morph! Yes, your link is for the powder coated steel version of mine. Note the price is just for the blaster/dryer without a stand and the optional wall bracket is a further £30. If you want a unit just for drying off after a walk or bath then it's just the ticket. If you want to use it for a full blown groom then you will need your hands free for brushing ..... so either the wall bracket or a stand are necessary.

Karen xx


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

With a stand.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aeolus-Do...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3f0fda1177


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the one I've got, really good piece of kit!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just like mine! I love it. 

Karen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Morph said:


> This is the one I've got, really good piece of kit!


I want one of those . I love industrial design - just look at the feet and the way they etched on the logo - drool. Never mind drying the dogs, it would stand in the corner of my room as a sculpture. It's going straight on my Christmas list.


----------

